# Divisor 10:1



## reinor (Ene 12, 2007)

hola
me gustaria que me ayudaseis en una cosilla, tengo ke hacetr un divisor de frecuencia 10:1 con contadores del tipo 74190 de tecnologia TTL pero la verdad no se por donde empezar.

parto de una frecuencia de 5kHz y tengo que sacar con contadores de este tipo las frecuencas de 500Hz 50Hz 5Hz y 0.5Hz

gracias por adelantado.
llevo 1 semana dadole vueltas pero no consigo solo con esos contadores hacer el divisor.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 12, 2007)

aqui lo tienes (cortesia de hispavilla) divisor /5:


----------



## reinor (Ene 14, 2007)

gracias por la información pero el circuito que has empleado es un 7490 y yo tengo ke hacerlo con un 74190, haber si consigo adaptarlo.
adjunto un cronograma para que entendais comonecesito trnsformar la señal:
f0 es la señal de reloj que tengo inicialmente
A,B,C,D son las salidas del contador por decadas.

f0/10 es la señal que necesito , com,o veis tiene 1ms a nivel bajo y 1ms a nivel alto. por mas que le doy vueltas no se como adaptar las salidas para que de den esa señal.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 14, 2007)

Aqui esta utilizando un 74LS190 ; necesitaras un flip flop D (7474) y una NAND


p.d. edite el mensaje anterior


----------



## reinor (Ene 15, 2007)

gracias por la ayuda, se agradece bastante. me parece que hay otra forma, ya me la diran en clase, cuando la sepa la posteare para compartirla.

mabauti muchas gracias.


----------



## reinor (Ene 16, 2007)

bueno ya se como es el circuito con los 74191 pero no lo voy a postear porque en realidad no divide una frecuencia patron entre 10.


----------

